# Iraq: Some Pics from 'over here'



## 1feral1 (26 Feb 2007)

Hi, all, just trying to send a few pics on here.

The first one is about 15km from the border on the Kuwaiti side. Thats whats left of the Iraqi  forces, who were retreating back in 1991. This is along the Highway from Hell. Lots of this wreckage is all DU'd, so it will be there for awhile.

The 2nd one is at a US staging area, still south of the border. These were taken in August 2006. I am standing in the desert, next to a stop sign. It was almost 50C in the shade!

The bottom one, I am somewhere at a range in the desert, still in Kuwait.

Cheers,

Wes


----------



## 1feral1 (26 Feb 2007)

Here is a few more...

This one is of me in the FOB here in town, next to one of the many signs, which tell ya how it is. Taken about 1 week in country. 

The next one is of the many smashed buildings from the initial 2003 invasion. All close by us, and those that have been to this location, will recognise this feature.

The 3rd one is of my first day in country. Taken at Victory, near that big bazaar, next to the PX. Thats me on the far left. Less than 2hrs incoming IDF. Welcome to Baghdad!

I'll try to post some more later. I have over 2,500 pics, but many or most actually, are large in bytes. These are of the few that I have that will fit on here.

Cheers,

Wes


----------



## tomahawk6 (26 Feb 2007)

Nice pic's.


----------



## safeboy43 (26 Feb 2007)

Thanks for the pics, Wes. It's nice to see how our brothers in arms are doing in Iraq. 


Cheers


----------



## 3rd Herd (26 Feb 2007)

Thanks muchly Wes


----------



## DeepThaut (26 Feb 2007)

Nice pics, stay safe


----------



## gaspasser (26 Feb 2007)

Wes, that first one...was it taken during GW1 or is the trash still there?  I was up in K city the day after the Iragis' abandoned it to replenish the Cdn embassey.  Saw some of the same on the way into the city.  Definately enhanced ones situational awareness.
Stay Safe.
Cheers, BYTD


----------



## NL_engineer (26 Feb 2007)

Great pics Wes, keep'em coming  :cheers:


----------



## Mike Baker (27 Feb 2007)

Nice pics Wes, stay safe over there


----------



## Franko (27 Feb 2007)

Thanks Wes.....now I have to go and get a new monitor. 

Ya cracked this one....yer freakin' mug and all.          ;D

Regards


----------

